# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  [METAL/PUNK/HARD-ROCK] O sont passs les vestes/gilets sans manches avec les patchs de groupes ?

## TocTocKiL?

porter les t-shirt de groupes c'est bien, mais a manque de personnalisation non ?



qui a, qui avait, qui aimerait en avoir, mais o sont-elles toutes passs ?

----------


## Invit

> porter les t-shirt de groupes c'est bien, mais a manque de personnalisation non ?


Quand je faisais de la scne dans le milieu, j'tais gnralement en pantalon habill et chemise blanche, histoire de casser le moule.
Je sais, j'suis vraiment un dangereux rebelle  ::mouarf::

----------

